# 2002 International Salt Truck



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

2002 International 4300 dt466 with 6 spd manual. 270,xxx miles runs great, drives great. 6.5 yd (approx) Flink Salter with clutch pump, buyers control box with GPS. Wireless back-up camera. Comes with prewet system. Clutch pump, control box, valve, hyd. tank, and hoses are only 2 years old. All new brakes installed 2/15. This truck is turn key, and ready to make money. $26,500 obo. Under CDL. PM me with any questions.

See pics at https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/hvo/d/02-int-salt-truck/6298166841.html


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It just had to be a manual...


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> It just had to be a manual...


Sorry.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

FredG said:


> Say it ain't so,
> 
> Nice truck and spreader.


We were pleased but need to move to a vehicle with a bit more capacity.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks like bucket seats, should be able to adjust accordingly. I run into problems with the bench seats that won't move.

Nice truck, how many acres would a truck like that be expected to salt?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Herm Witte said:


> We were pleased but need to move to a vehicle with a bit more capacity.


You guys going with a dump combination or bigger truck and spreader?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Just finishing up a brake job on a IH. I personally like a stick.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

FredG said:


> You guys going with a dump combination or bigger truck and spreader?


Bigger spreader frame mount. I don't like not being ready in the fall / early winter. Transforming trucks takes too long, esp at 
3 am.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Freshwater said:


> Looks like bucket seats, should be able to adjust accordingly. I run into problems with the bench seats that won't move.
> 
> Nice truck, how many acres would a truck like that be expected to salt?


All depends how much product you choose to put down.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Stick would be okay in a truck that size actually prefer it. I'm not so sure stick in a pickup tho. I spill enough coffee in a auto.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Herm Witte said:


> 2002 International 4300 dt466 with 6 spd manual. 270,xxx miles runs great, drives great. 6.5 yd (approx) Flink Salter with clutch pump, buyers control box with GPS. Wireless back-up camera. Comes with prewet system. Clutch pump, control box, valve, hyd. tank, and hoses are only 2 years old. All new brakes installed 2/15. This truck is turn key, and ready to make money. $26,500 obo. Under CDL. PM me with any questions.
> 
> See pics at https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/hvo/d/02-int-salt-truck/6298166841.html


Still for sale. Feel free to pm me with any questions.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

With all the salt some of you folk spread I am surprised that no offers have come my way. Ready to go, just needs a plate.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Free bump for a good and honest seller.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

air brakes?

does gps control on and off for spreading?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

leolkfrm said:


> air brakes?
> 
> does gps control on and off for spreading?


Juice brakes, I can tell by the pics.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> Juice brakes, I can tell by the pics.


that the parking brake lever in pic? was thinking pto


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It's juice brakes and the GPS is not being used.

No pto, clutch pump as his first post says.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

saw the clutch pump, so used to air brakes never kept track of pb controls on juice, used to be under the dash


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Its got a hand lever parking brake, and there are open holes in the dash where the hand control valve would be. The juice brakes worked ok, should not have any problems.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Still for sale. Make an offer.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Price reduced. Now 25,500.00. Winter is creeping up on us.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Sold!!!


----------

